# What kind of parasite could this be???



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll try and get a picture up soon. But I have a peacock eel that I have had issues with him eating. I had a suspicion that he might have a parasite due to him getting so skinny when he used to be a good eater. Well I set up a hospital tank for him this morning and put him in it just now. And he is bent up in a "U" shape. He can't seem to open up. His tail isn't part of the U just his upper body where his intestines would be. What could this be and how do I treat it??? I've never seen or heard of this. Also his gills are red. Tank temp 78.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Kinda like this?



She was arched up a lot more at times too. 

If so then I had the same issue, with the girl in the pic. Whatever it was took her out rather fast, I suggest you qt the affected fish, and get some metro plus. You will want to soak food in it. You add a quarter teaspoon of the metro to a teaspoon of tank water, and soak food for about 15 mins or so. Feed to everyone. I hope the eel eats. 

As for what it is, Ive no clue. I suspect its an internal parasite. But no one I have spoken with knows what it could be or has seen anything like it. Would be nice to get some answers.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya he is arched worse than in the picture. But he isn't eating. He hasn't eaten for a while from what I know.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would get in touch with Inkmaker.Charles has levamisole and a decent knowledge of parasites.He is always very helpful an quick to ship mes which really counts.If you search fish emergency forum I'm sure he has post in it so you can pm him,otherwise google(search) Charles harrison levamisole and I think you can email him from there.
Good luck.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yea she stopped eating the day before and then was gone the next.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Tom is right. Get in touch with Inkmaker. He saved an entire tank full of fish for me. They had wasting disease. It's some lind of internal parasite. He ships very fast and is very reasonable with his prices. Knows his stuff.

have a blessed day


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I appreciate everyone's quick and helpful responses. Unfortunately I lost him last night. I will take this as a learning experience and hope to not have to deal with this again. Its always unfortunate to loose an animal that you are its source of care. Fortunately I was able to move him out of the tank with other fish so non of them were able to eat at him and catch the parasite.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would still treat the tank with praziquantil. 

FWIW I was told this on a FB post as to what meds I should use for preventative and such. I suggest you look into getting some for your fish room and QT any new arrivals, as I plan to do. 

"prazi doesnt work on everything. Camallanus is a nasty parasite that is unaffected. so we keep a couple of antiparasitic medications on hand. prazi, levamisole, paracide-D and de-los (paracide and de-los kill camallanus)."

Very sorry for your loss, it is heartbreaking. Hoping everyone else stays nice and healthy for you.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya I need to up my medicine cabinet for the fish. But thanks for the recommendations on which meds to get.


----------

